# New does!!



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Here are a few better pics of my new girls. The paint is a 2 year old, traditional is 18 months, and the red doe was born mid-January.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking girls!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice looking paint!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the red doeling. She looks pretty thick and has a pretty head! I like her white feet...so cute!  And the 18 month old is pretty too!

Do you know if the paint doe was recently nursing kids? She looks pretty thin, and if she was nursing kids that would explain that. If not you may want to make sure you de-worm her and possibly treat for cocci.

Over all I think you got yourself some very nice does! And once the paint puts some weight on, I'm sure she will be BEAUTIFUL!  Congrats on you new herd!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats,they look good!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

It's just the pic. She really isn't thin at all.  the two older does are bred and should kid sometime within the next two or three months. they are starting to build udders now.  love them !


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

There is a pic from the other side.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

And here is one from this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are really pretty girls!


----------

